# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Milk project

## RichardA

Here is a few of our Honduran Milk project snakes.

Male, HET Albino


Male, Anery


Female, Hypo HET Anery

----------


## JLC

All gorgeous snakes....but that anery is AWEsome!!! Hot hot HOT!  :Sunny:

----------

_RichardA_ (11-22-2008)

----------


## Aric

Very nice, and I agree with Judy, that anery is hot.  :Smile:

----------

_RichardA_ (11-22-2008)

----------


## ohyeahnow

Those are some awesome snakes. A Honduran and/or a Mexican King is on my Christmas wish list.

----------

_RichardA_ (11-22-2008)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Nice, Hondos are definitely my favorite colubrids!  :Good Job:

----------

_RichardA_ (11-22-2008)

----------


## Patrick Long

Damn nice Hondos!!!!!

----------

_RichardA_ (11-22-2008)

----------


## Lucas339

yeah i love those hondros!  all look great and you should get some nice babies out of them.

----------

_RichardA_ (11-22-2008)

----------

